# Samuel Desmarets



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2006)

Is anyone acquainted with the Reformed theologian Samuel Desmarets (1599 - 1673)? I have been able to find out very little about him, and I don't see an entry for him in the _New Schaff-Herzog Encyclopedia of Religious Knowledge_, although I gather he was a highly esteemed scholar. The Catholic encyclopedia refers to him as a "Protestant savant."

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 17, 2006)

Seems he had more than one name:

Maresius



> He saw a new motive, however, when he heard that Voetius was printing a book against the Brotherhood of Our Lady in ´s Hertogenbosch (see Illustrious School of ´s Hertogenbosch) and more specifically against the theologian *Samuel Desmarets or Maresius*, who had taken the defence of those Calvinists who joined the Brotherhood - which according to Voetius was an act of idolatry. Although the reason why Descartes associated his own cause with that of Maresius is far from clear, the chapter on the Brotherhood affair became the longest of his book, which took the form of an open letter to Voetius (the Epistola ad Voetium).



Google search on Samuel Desmarets or Maresius

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2006)

This information is helpful. I was able to find him listed under the other name in the _New Schaff Herzog Encyclopedia_. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 17, 2006)

my pleasure - google is my second brain...no reference too obscure!


----------

